# March 2008 Member Monthly Giveaway - Pont



## Jim (Mar 2, 2008)

Everyone wants one, No one wants to buy one. LOL!

Pont our lucky winner for March 2008 scores himself a Bill Dance Dancing eel in the Tadpole color. 

Pont,
I hope you catch the next State record with this one of kind lure. :lol:


PM me your address so I can send it out!


----------

